# Is there any ocean diving opportunity in HK?



## bluestar (Oct 14, 2010)

I know HK is surrounded by ocean but since it's a busy port, I'm wondering if there are diving opportunities in Hong Kong. Is water quality good? Is there any fish to hunt?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bluestar said:


> I know HK is surrounded by ocean but since it's a busy port, I'm wondering if there are diving opportunities in Hong Kong. Is water quality good? Is there any fish to hunt?


look up my old mate Ginger Ayers
and tell him Willie recommened him to you you. Ginger is a 1st class diver... way over qualified...
you can find him via the USRC club in Gascoine rd. in kowloon.He's ex royal navy commando and probably the best instructor in HK, a BSAC instructorwith many years experience of HK diving.


His website is HONG KONG DIVING & SNORKELING - SCUBA / SKIN DIVING WITH MARINE DIVERS - HONG KONG'S PREMIER BSAC DIVE SCHOOL and e-mail is [email protected]


You will not find a better instructor or dive patner than this man.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> look up my old mate Ginger Ayers
> and tell him Willie recommened him to you you. Ginger is a 1st class diver... way over qualified...
> you can find him via the USRC club in Gascoine rd. in kowloon.He's ex royal navy commando and probably the best instructor in HK, a BSAC instructorwith many years experience of HK diving.
> 
> ...



He is the best in HK


----------



## bluestar (Oct 14, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> He is the best in HK


Your buddy's site is VERY informative! Glad to know HK offer good diving opportunities. I will try to hook up with his group after I arrive there.

This changes my whole housing planning.... Up until now I was thinking about living near downtown; but now I want to live by the eastern shore.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bluestar said:


> Your buddy's site is VERY informative! Glad to know HK offer good diving opportunities. I will try to hook up with his group after I arrive there.
> 
> This changes my whole housing planning.... Up until now I was thinking about living near downtown; but now I want to live by the eastern shore.


I dropped ginger a mail to let him know to expect your contact.


----------



## bluestar (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bluestar said:


> Thank you!!


a good place to be would be the Clearwaterbay/Tai Po Sai/Sai kung area of the newterritorries lots of good dive sites there. The water is clearer ande the range of wildlife..... hell I seen flying fish just offthe bay in little palm beach..... snrokelled with 3 ft wide stingrays and seen a 12ft reef ray.... all in waist deep water.


work with Ginger. Not only will you have a safe dive, you'll be in care of one of the most experienced divers ever (to be honest, he's more than strict on safety,but that's a good thing. You will never get into the water,with a better qualified man)

He does it because he likes doing it. A passsion. Maybe to sustain a living, but not to advance a living.

This is a good man...... get to know him.............


----------

